# Looking for a cheap but effective alloy cleaner



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

as per title..

any thoughts?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Use the Search Tool mate... or open a few windows on your browser and have a search.

This sort of thing comes up way to often

My money is with AutoSmart Smart Wheels!


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

indeed it does..and yes it is..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349585&highlight=wheel+cleaner


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Autosmart Smart Wheels


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

What type of wheels? Mass market powder coat or something fancy?


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Smart Wheels.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

AS Smartwheels.

I bought 5l at the start of last year and put it up there in my top 3 must have products now.

Reminds me, I need to buy some more, Running low


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Autosmart smart wheels


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Sonax power spray wheel cleaner


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> Use the Search Tool mate... or open a few windows on your browser and have a search.
> 
> This sort of thing comes up way to often
> 
> My money is with AutoSmart Smart Wheels!





danwel said:


> Autosmart Smart Wheels





Andy-P said:


> Smart Wheels.





-Jamie- said:


> AS Smartwheels.
> 
> I bought 5l at the start of last year and put it up there in my top 3 must have products now.
> 
> Reminds me, I need to buy some more, Running low





ColinEhm1 said:


> Autosmart smart wheels


For all reading, the above is a list of people who make recommendations, without knowing vital information, and are clearly more interested in posting than ensuring that they don't destroy someone else's wheel.

So keep up plugging smart wheels - a great product, I agree - if you recommend it to someone with polished rims and they destroy them... well they should know better... nice.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

adjones said:


> For all reading, the above is a list of people who make recommendations, without knowing vital information, and are clearly more interested in posting than ensuring that they don't destroy someone else's wheel.
> 
> So keep up plugging smart wheels - a great product, I agree - if you recommend it to someone with polished rims and they destroy them... well they should know better... nice.


Okay .... How about AS Smart Wheels but read the label carefully before use .... like you should with most products :tumbleweed:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Protect you alloys with cc platium wheels or gtechinq then if you have a jet wash will simple blast the dirt and brake dust off if you don't your regular shampoo with a dooka wheel mitt job done both products last around 1 year might seem a lot to spend but it defiantly worth it for the easy cleanjng of alloys


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Strong shampoo mix and brushes/wheel woollies should do the trick - unless you need something stronger ?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bilberry dilute to suit job


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

5 Litres of Auto Finesse Imperial... £24.95

Dilute 1:10 for maintenance washing... 50 Litres of wheel cleaner for £24.95...

Bargin: http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/imperial-5litre


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

2 coats of FK1000P and normal shampoo for me


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

adjones said:


> For all reading, the above is a list of people who make recommendations, without knowing vital information, and are clearly more interested in posting than ensuring that they don't destroy someone else's wheel.
> 
> So keep up plugging smart wheels - a great product, I agree - if you recommend it to someone with polished rims and they destroy them... well they should know better... nice.


I dont understand why you felt the need to post?

If anyone just goes out willy nilly and buys a product purely on INTERNET recommendations and then proceeds to just go ahead and blast it on and use it without actually reading up on it, Then they deserve any consequences for being so reliant on other people without doing any due diligence etc.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

car chem makes really good wheel cleaner


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

billberry is really good


----------

